# Top Gun Launchers



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

What are the opinions on this remote winger? I like the fact that it shoots a 12 ga popper if desired. Looking for input as to the ease of use/reliabilty/durability. Thanks.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Kinda big clumsy and heavy. Throws a bird pretty well. I'd go with the Zinger Wingers, or maybe the Gunners Up.

I haven't used them much but a training partner had two of them.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ditto to what Howard said. I would like to add the new Zinger Wingers allow you to use three different blanks for a sound report *primer*, *22 cal *and *32 cal blank *which is not to far off of a popper report.
http://www.zingerwinger.com/


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Very reliable,easy to set up, stores small. Used 3 over the past 2 summers on club training night. Lost of use and very little failure. Popper feature is nice but not usually needed. Primer makes a lot of noise. Touchy trigger lock. Not a problem if you load it correctly. Not very heavy, made of aluminium.

GD[/quote]


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*Top Guns are tops!*

I have two top guns and love them. They are somewhat heavy but they are machined very well. They have never failed me and throw birds really great. I use the primers sometimes,the poppers also and whats great about them i also can throw silent throws if i need to. Hope this helps,Davey


----------



## Hunt Master (Mar 31, 2005)

I have three Top Guns and train with a friend who has three also. Easy to transport and set up, super reliable, and offer a great deal of flexability. Storage space on my truck is at a premium and Top Guns take up very little room.

While use of poppers is not necessary, it is a nice feature because the change gets the dogs attention and pushes up the momentum (drive). A member of our training group is getting a Top Gun after he saw mine in action at a recent training session.

Hope this information is helpful.


----------



## KC (Feb 13, 2004)

Anybody have a website address for the Top Gun wingers or phone number?

Thanks, 

Keith


----------



## Hunt Master (Mar 31, 2005)

Keith,

Contact Kyle Bateman at 651-402-0950 or go to the web site 
www.twohunters.net

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Is there any type of fire hazzard with using the poppers?


----------



## KC (Feb 13, 2004)

Jim, 

Thank you for the response and contact information!

Keith


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

> Is there any type of fire hazzard with using the poppers?


Yes there is or rather can be. The poppers fire down and into the ground and dry grass can catch fire. It happened to friends last year.

GD


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

*top guns*

You may already know this, the Top Guns aren't being made anymore.


----------



## Zingerman (May 24, 2005)

Hi If you are looking for a winger that fires a 12 gauge type report we make several models that fire a .32 cal shoot. It sounds as loud as the 12 guage shoot and there is no fire hazard. Actually the fire hazard issue along with the potential liability of someone getting hurt is the reason why we have never incorporated a 12 gauge popper load into the Zinger Wingers.

Rob Samspon
Zinger Winger Inc.
[email protected]


----------

